# What else can they do to make it work??? Advice please



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi I wonder if anyone can offer me some advice.

Myself and DH have just had our 5th ICSI cycle which has resulted in BFN. We are at our Witt's end and really don't know what else to do?
For this cycle we changed clinics and i had loads of tests done.

We have male factor infertility, DH has obstructive azoospermia, but has successful surgical sperm retrieval. We went to George at care as he specialises in recurrent implantation failure and thought he may be able to help us.
Most of the tests he did on us came back normal, the main issues he found were:

- i carried one of the mthfr gene which means i am at risk of blood clots and do not metabolise folic acid, therefore i was prescribed clexane, vit b6&12 and high dose of folic acid
- Had a blood flow scan that showed poor blood flow - was given Viagra to treat this.

Have also been put on thyroxine as TSH was slightly raised, although it was within normal limits but they like it below 2 for fertility.

We had 2 good quality embryos transferred, one 7 and one 9 cell grade1/2.

I really don't know what else there is that we can do to make this work for us. How long do you keep going without giving up total hope?? 

What I'm asking is, is there anything else anyone can think of that may help us achieve our dreams. I just want to be prepared with lots of questions at our follow up appointment.

Sorry for the me me me post but i just feel so devastated at the moment, i just don't know what to do any more.   

Thanks for listening
Love Emmaxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Emma

I'm sorry for your BFN Hun  I don't have any advice for you other than that you need to give yourself some time to come to terms with your loss.  There will be lots of time for worrying about questions in a few days time for now, get a big bar of choccy and a huggle off your DH and give yourself some time.



Axxxx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi hun,
i'm so sorry your going through this but i know what your going through  
i also now looking at my 6th fresh tx and we are the same what else can do?i got pg with my last tx first one ever only to m/c at 7+4 and all we keep being told is we have had BAD LUCK if you just keep trying you will get there.i've just had lots of bloods done today but consultant doesn't seem to think anything will come back with them and i really hope they don't.
we are going to athens for our next tx and the dr specialises in immune and early miscarrage so hoping he might be able to help us.
sorry i've not been much help but just wanted you to know i know what your going through.hope you get the answers you need from your consultant.
love poopy.xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Emma Jane,

I am so very sorry to read about all the failed attempts. We have a roughly similar history and also lots of investigations.

My DH had sperm from a SSR and we thought that's brilliant, now we can have ICSI and it will all work out. It didn't for us.

We had 3 fresh and 2 frozen cycles. No obvious problems with embryos but implantation failure each time. We had similar tests at the ARGC in London when Dr Beer (RIP) used to visit from the USA.

I'm also MTHFR and Dr Beer ran tests and discovered that my immune system was over-reacting to implantation and that was the reason for the failures. Did George also run those tests for you?

It ended sadly for us when we ran out of sperm and money. However, I think we were on the right track with the immune tests. I have heard great things about George and he has a great reputation. Ask him about the Chicago immune tests (if he hasn't already run them).

Other ideas - 

(1) I corresponded with a Reproductive Immunologist in America and he had a lot of to say about immune responses in women with Azoospermic partners. He though that an immune response was particularly suspected in cases like me, because we never build up a normal tolerance for our partner's sperm.

Maybe it would be a good idea to try steroids or another immune modulator.

Did you have any possible immune system related problems in your 2ww? Mine were striking - I had sore throats, a dry fever and my glands were up. On one 2ww I had severe cramps in my abdomen for days.

(2) what was the quality of your DH's sperm that was retrieved. Is there enough for a test of damage?

(3) would you consider using a surrogate (either in the UK or abroad). This would rule out an immune or other problems on the female side.

Let me know what you think. I will quite understand if you want to give up or are currently feeling that you can't go on.

Kindest regards,


----------

